# Anyone had luck with a blocked tube and AMH <1pmol?



## Lowamher (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi, I had the hysterosalpingram (HSP) and was told one of my tubes was blocked (maybe linked to my previous Caesar who knows?) I also have a very low AMH has anyone had success with IVF? I feel a bit like time is against me. I should have started IVF last week but AF was 8 days late. I found out yesterday my husband won't have work after mid-December so we've decided not to go ahead with IVF for now   . Typical the day after this news AF has arrived. If anyone has any stories about natural conception they would be great to hear right now....I'm feeling pretty crappy at the minute as I had done three HPT's and a blood test while I was late all BFNs now having to put IVF on hold while my egg supply is running out....


----------



## viv88 (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh dear, you sound very down. Try not to be. I had the HSP years ago and found one tube totally blocked and the other partially, I think due to an earlier infection undiagnosed. I had surgery to cut off the ends of both tubes and fold them over - sounds barbaric but they did that in those days. Followed by a pregnancy that got stuck in the damaged tube and was removed surgically after it burst at 10 weeks. That left me with one totally blocked tube and one removed. IVF was the only way. 5 attempts, but I got there, and had twins. All 25 years ago, and medicine and success rates have moved onwards and upwards since then. If you want it badly enough, you just have to go for it and hope hard. If it fails - and pray God it won't - at least you gave it your best shot and will not look back and regret that you didn't try. Don't think of your egg supply as running out - everyone is born with only so many, so it's happening to every woman in the world. You will still have eggs until menopause, and it only takes ONE to make a baby! A month or two delay will not make a huge difference. Be positive - and the very best of luck.


----------



## Lowamher (Nov 20, 2012)

Bubbles, Sorry for the rather lengthy time to reply! I checked back a few days after posting and no-one had replied and then I have not really looked in since then. I just wanted to say thank you for taking the time to reply I truly appreciate it. My husband is still out of work and we've still not been able to start IVF I hope all that changes soon. I am coping better with my new found infertility, but as soon as I get chance I will be doing IVFas you say it's better to give it a try rather then always wondering what if? Anyway thank you again for your reply it is comforting to hear from other women who have shared this difficult journey.


----------

